# 2012 Cannondale Ultegra or Supersix 5 105?



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

*Carbon Frames*

** I noticed that there are numerous threads on CAAD 10 v. Supersix, so I started a thread within a thread with another topic - sorry :blush2: **


Is one brand better than another brand insofar as the manufacturing process? And, does it matter which country a carbon frame is manufactured in?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mergetrio said:


> ** I noticed that there are numerous threads on CAAD 10 v. Supersix, so I started a thread within a thread with another topic - sorry :blush2: **
> 
> 
> Is one brand better than another brand insofar as the manufacturing process? And, does it matter which country a carbon frame is manufactured in?


Both highly subjective topics, but IMO the current state of CF _manufacturing_ dictates that most CF frames are of comparable quality. Where there _are_ differences are in _design_ of the frames and QC within factories. In other words, IMO it matters _how_ the frame is designed (CF 'grade' used, layup, method of construction) and where (as in, which factory), because QC varies within them.

Just as points of reference, a few years back Ridley had some problems with their made in Belgium CF frames. They subsequently moved production to a Taiwanese factory (there are only a handful... Giant, Ideal, Merida) and the problems disappeared. Colnago had problems with the made in Italy CF frames and moved their manufacturing to Taiwan, with similar success. 

Draw what you'd like from this info, but it's generally regarded that Taiwan is the place to build top quality CF bikes, with the top companies obviously being at the forefront.

You didn't ask this, but IMO another important aspect is warranty terms. Not all are equal, and because CF suffers defects differently than steel or alu, it's something worth looking into. While warranties are something most give casual notice to, if you're in a position to place a warranty claim, the terms are of utmost importance.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mergetrio said:


> What about USA made CF like those on older Trek models? Were USA made CF high quality?


I think so, but remember, that was then and this is now. The state of the art has progressed.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Draw what you'd like from this info, but it's generally regarded that Taiwan is the place to build top quality CF bikes, with the top companies obviously being at the forefront.
> .


What about USA made CF like those on older Trek models? Were USA made CF high quality?


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> The state of the art has progressed.


I'd imagine, but how much progress? Apparently, many brands still only give 10 year warranty on CB, whereas Aluminum is life-time.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mergetrio said:


> I'd imagine, but how much progress? Apparently, many brands still only give 10 year warranty on CB, whereas Aluminum is life-time.


I can't give you a hard number or measurement on CF design/ manufacturing advances, but in the last 10 years I would say substantial and discernable aren't a stretch. 

CF frames have gotten lighter, stiffer and more comfortable than they were just a few years ago, and the flagship models back then are the lower level models now. Basically, trickle down technology, not dissimilar to what Shimano and others employ. 

I think your statement re: warranties is arguable. To my knowledge the differing terms for alu/ CF you mentioned aren't widespread in the industry. I know they don't apply to the larger brands.


----------

